# Formular Generator



## HeaDHunteR (6. November 2010)

Moin moin,

sry wenn ich im falschen Unterpunkt bin, aber wusste nicht wohin ich das packen sollte.

Also, ich suche ne Formular Generator Software.

Es sollte n Programm zum Downloaden sein und bitte nicht irgendwo online..

Was er haben soll:
- Freeware Programm
- leichte Bedienung
- Mindestens so 20 Textboxen haben
- Checkboxen, Button´s und etc.
- Was ich mir wünschen würde, dass er ne einfache Bedienung mit SQL / MYSQL hat (hab XAMPP)
- Adminfunktion
- Am ende soll halt nur n einfacher Code / einfache Datei entstehen die einfach nur noch eingebunden werden muss
- Nach Absenden soll ne Mail an den Admin kommen

Joa das sind n paar Funktionen die man einbauen kann.


Für was brauche / will ich das?
Ich soll ne weitere Webseite machen (Schulhausaufgabe) und da will ich das eben mit einbinden. Natürlich sag ich meinem Lehrer das ich das einfach nur ausm internet geholt hab und einfach nur eingebunden hab.
Achja, und das alles wird 100% Lokal bleiben. Es wird nichts davon ins Netz gelangen.


Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen 


Mfg
HeaDHunteR


// Edit: Sry, ich meinte n Formular Generator für ein Kontaktformular -.-


----------



## Mainclain (12. November 2010)

Wäre das ganze nicht eher unter HTML bzw PHP einzuordnen?

Dann noch:
- Was ich mir wünschen würde, dass er ne einfache Bedienung mit SQL / MYSQL hat (hab XAMPP)
Was genau soll mit MySQL bedient werden?

- Adminfunktion
Welche Adminfunktion? Was braucht ein Kontaktformular eine Adminfunktion?

- Am ende soll halt nur n einfacher Code / einfache Datei entstehen die einfach nur noch eingebunden werden muss
Worin eingebunden? Was für Datein? Oder willst du ein Programm das dir Automatisch PHP-Code, datenbankeinträge und HTML fertig macht? Das wirst du wohl nicht bekommen, kenne zumindest nichts was sowas einfach machen könnte xD

- Nach Absenden soll ne Mail an den Admin kommen
Gut das ist dann sicher fürn Kontaktformular, ja da solltest du dich vll mal in PHP reinlesen 


Scripts für Kontaktformulare gibts im großen weiten Internet genug.
http://www.webdesign.rudomazin.de/scripte/kostenlose/kontaktformular-script.html

Dort ist ein Beispiel, darunter befindet sich der komplette PHP-Quellcode.


----------

